

ES6 RC3 released - jakerella86
http://wiki.ecmascript.org/doku.php?id=harmony:specification_drafts#march_17_2015_rev_36_release_candidate_3

======
frutiger
I still cannot understand how, in 2015, the ECMAScript spec is maintained by
Allen Wirfs-Brock as a Word document. In their (partial) defense, a TC-39
member explained to me how it's been "good enough" up to now and that for ES7
they want to move to a plain-text based source format from which publishable
versions can get generated.

~~~
wycats
I don't know of any TC39 member who thinks it's "good enough". It's my
personal top-priority to leave Word behind as soon as ES6 is shipped.

~~~
jschrf
Here's an interesting script in the TypeScript repo that may be of use:
[https://github.com/Microsoft/TypeScript/blob/master/scripts/...](https://github.com/Microsoft/TypeScript/blob/master/scripts/word2md.ts)

Something else from the same repo that may also be of use: TypeScript's
elegant and well-considered type system... _wink wink_

~~~
aikah
A quick look at the compiled script

    
    
            var fileStream = new ActiveXObject("ADODB.Stream");
    

shows that the script seems to depend on Windows plateform.

~~~
jschrf
It does, yes. See the comment at the top of the file: It requires cscript.exe,
which is more or less just the Windows Script Host.

I pointed out the script ostensibly because of the similarities of ES6 and
TypeScript both having specs written in Word, and of a desire to convert into
a much more web-friendly format. See specs.md:
[https://github.com/Microsoft/TypeScript/tree/master/doc](https://github.com/Microsoft/TypeScript/tree/master/doc)

Speaking more honestly, I was being a bit tongue-in-cheek and trying to bounce
certain eyes onto the TypeScript repo in the continued hopes that its
transparent, optional, gradual type system be further considered for future
versions of ES (such as 7... _wink?_ )

------
rsuelzer
It's a race to implement. Looks as if Mozilla is going to get there first.
But, I wouldn't be surprised if Spartan/Chakra ended up surprising us with
full support when it's released. [https://kangax.github.io/compat-
table/es6/](https://kangax.github.io/compat-table/es6/)

~~~
AnkhMorporkian
It would certainly be a trip to switch back to a Microsoft browser as my main
webdev tool if that does happen.

~~~
awalGarg
No Linux support would be a big downside.

Also, they would have to work tremendously on the dev tools. IE dev tools in
the present form are not very good, compared to Chrome Dev tools, or FF's dev
edition (with Web IDE etc.).

------
fcanela
Is there any estimated time for the release of the final version?

I read somewhere AngularJS 2.0 is expected to the end of this year, so I
suppose that ES6 should be closed first.

~~~
vladimir-y
By the way AngularJS 2.0 based on Typescript not ES6.

~~~
aikah
It's not clear on what angular 2.0 will be based, the more the angular team
talks the unclearer it is :

[http://i.imgur.com/upcrFbi.png](http://i.imgur.com/upcrFbi.png)

this is a slide from ngconf.

~~~
dmarg
Yeah that slide is a little confusing because they messed up the second step.
JS Facade is supposed to be where Dart Facade is and vice versa.

Also, Angular 2.0 is going to be written in TypeScript (which will be compiled
to plain JS) but you can use ES5, ES6, TypeScript or Dart depending on what
you want to use for your application.

~~~
vladimir-y
TypeScript could be compiled to ES5 and ES6 (--target ES6).

------
itsbits
what exactly is difference between ES.next and Harmony?

~~~
jamescostian
They differ in spelling and pronunciation.

ES.next and Harmony and ES6 are all old names for what is currently supposed
to be referred to as ES2015

It's all a big mess

~~~
itsbits
really!!!..are we expecting standards to ES every year?

